# Vitre cassée après chute- garantie, assurances...



## Chachachi (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Mon iPad Air est tombé et la vitre est fissurée, je sais que la faire remplacer chez Apple coûte un bras, je l'ai acheté à la FNAC en mars dernier, mais je ne suis pas sûre que ce genre d'accident rentre dans la garantie...
Peut être puis je le faire passer sur la responsabilité civile ?

Pouvez vous m'aider svp ?
Bonne soirée


----------



## dainfamous (23 Octobre 2014)

la garantie ne rentrera pas en compte 

par contre rapproche toi de ton assurance, ou de l'assurance de la personne qui l'a fait tomber (puisque ce n'est pas spécifier)

pour exemple mon assurance a pris en garantie un enfoncement sur mon macbook pro retina (non pris en garantie par Apple)

ils m'ont juste fait valoir que j'aurai une franchise (120 euros me concernant)


----------



## doupold (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir, je suis intéressé. Tu avais quel type d'assurance?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2014)

j'ai une assurance a la MAAF, mais les autres doivent le faire aussi:

j'ai souscrit au contrat habitation mais avec une option: tous dégâts en terme de loisir,


----------

